# Android on the Nintendo Switch



## biffzinker (Jul 26, 2019)

Hackaday said:
			
		

> In a continuing trend of ‘but does it run Android?’, enterprising folk over at the XDA-Developers forum have found a way to get LineageOS (the successor to CyanogenMod) installed and running on the Nintendo Switch using Switchroot source code. Promising to release the necessary files to replicate this effort has obviously made other people at XDA-Developers forum as well as on Reddit rather excited.
> 
> While it shouldn’t harm the Switch, one should probably not try it on a Switch one cares deeply about. Just in case.











						Installing Android On Your Nintendo Switch, Because Why Not?
					

In a continuing trend of ‘but does it run Android?’, enterprising folk over at the XDA-Developers forum have found a way to get LineageOS (the successor to CyanogenMod) installed and ru…




					hackaday.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2019)

But do android games make use of the controllers though?


----------

